
Sorry, the Mouse is Not Dead  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/06/26/sorry-the-mouse-is-not-dead/
======
david927
Sure it's not. Not yet. But I think they're some exciting alternatives
brewing. Check out Glancing Pad: <http://yanooshray.googlepages.com>

It's basically a pad that detects movement. You can use it as a keyboard and
mouse at the same time. And, although he doesn't say it, I think you can
modify it to key-chord so that you're not just inputting letters, but full
words, expressions and commands.

